

Show HN: "tl;dr" Chrome extension for Hacker News - hippich
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/hn-tldr/meanhkdlijooagengnomdkmlfhmhbjha

======
hippich
Author here. This extension allow you to vote for any comment as "tl;dr" and
comment with most votes will appear below URL. This will allow you to quickly
skim home page and stay on top of today's news.

This is my first attempt to code Chrome extension. I am using Backbone.js for
client code and Redis + Mojolicious for server-side code. Client code is open
sourced and available at GitHub for review. I will really appreciate feedback
on both extension as is and my JS code.

~~~
tectonic
It's a cool idea, thanks for making it!

~~~
hippich
Thank you!

